# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  ΣαβουροShop

## ngia

Είναι ένας τύπος που μαζεύει υλικό που αποσύρεται από μαγαζιά και από τα service τμήματα.
Έχει το μαγαζί του Νάξου 45 Κυψέλη, τηλ 8665925 , 6932933769
και την αποθήκη του (εκεί που έχει τα καλούδια που μας ενδιαφέρουν) Πηλίου 5 (δυο στενά πιο κάτω), τηλ 2012003 (κάτι έχει κάνει με το τηλέφωνο μη με ρωτατε τι)

Χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρω:
Pentium 200MMX, 32MB, 4,6GB , CDROM, Floppy --> 60e

Pentium 2 400MHz, 128MB, 6.4GB, DVD, Floppy, 32MB κάρτα γραφικών, on board κάρτα ήχου, usb -->120e

Κάρτες δικτύου 100 --> 3ε η μία / *50ε οι 50*

Cisco router 3100 (αν θυμάμαι καλά)--> 400e

24 port hub (managed) --> 150e

monitor αδοκίμαστα --> 20ε

monitor δοκιμασμένα --> 60ε

server P3 450 128MB, 2x9GB SCSI -->300e

και άλλα πολλά

----------


## ako

http://www.ocs.gr/

----------


## paravoid

Έχω έναν γνωστό που ψωνίζει συνέχεια απο εκεί, έχει πάρει καλό hardware σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω αγοράσει υλικά απο τον συγκεκριμένο τύπο σε πολύ καλές τιμές. Είναι πολύ καλή περίπτωση μιας και ενα server P-Xeon 128ram + 4 rack scsi δίσκοι επάνω μπορείς να το τσιμπήσεις γύρω στα 200e(οι δίσκοι είναι scsi uw 5gb o καθένας μου φαίνεται).Πάντος έχει και άλλα καλούδια εκέι και αξίζει μια επίσκεψη.(για όσους τους πέφτει μακριά έχει και παράρτημα στο περιστέρι)  ::

----------


## jObo

Πάντως, προσοχή αν σκέφτεται κανείς να παραγγείλει από εκεί με αντικαταβολή για εκτός Αθήνας....

Περιμένω εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα κάτι πράγματα....

Άντε να δούμε....

----------


## ngia

Επειδή πολλά πράγματα είναι σαν το κρασί και όσο παλιώνουν γίνονται καλύτερα, και επειδή όσο πιο παλιό το μηχάνημα τόσο πιο σταθερό είναι, και επειδή άντε βρες τα (και βράστα), έτσι και οι P2/300-400 άρηδες πήγαν στα 150ε από 120ε και οι P3/400-500 άρηδες στα 300ε. Οι mmx/200 έμειναν στα 60ε αλλά αν έχουν και ήχο πάνε στα 80ε. Οι 20GB δίσκοι στα 55ε και oi 10GB στα 50ε. Η μοναδική ευκαιρία είναι δε η 128ΜΒ (100αρα) μνήμη στα 50e.
Τελικά επειδή δεν έχω διάθεση για παζάρια, έφυγα παίρνοντας 2 κάρτες 10/100 εναντι 3ε η μία. (αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι θα είναι πάντα 3ε , την προηγούμενη βδομάδα ήταν 6ε, την επόμενη μπορεί να 'ναι 5ε  ::  )

----------

